# Récupérer données d'un iPod



## quart de lune (29 Juin 2009)

Je ne crois pas que ça soit possible mais je le tente quand même : est-ce qu'on peut récupérer des données qui sont sur un IPod ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

Réponse:OUI pour la musique, et quel que soit le modèle d'iPOD; un soft comme Senuti fait merveille (mais il y en a d'autres)

Pour les autres données, ça dépend... quelles donées? quel modèle d'iPOD?


----------



## quart de lune (29 Juin 2009)

Ah chouette, et c'est simple à faire?

Les autres données c'est uniquement des photos. Et j'ai un iPod Classic, un des premiers mais je sais plus le nom exact.


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2009)

Et pourquoi tu dois les récupérer ? parce que tu n'as plus le mac avec lequel tu te synchronisais ?


----------



## quart de lune (29 Juin 2009)

Oui c'est ça, enfin les fichiers ont été supprimés de mon Mac.
Donc j'aimerais bien les retrouver quand même.


----------

